# what is this one?



## lhok_ (Dec 11, 2006)

I was given this bow a few years ago, and was wondering if anyone knows what make it is? I was told that it is a early Darton but I am not sure, I can find no markings on it, and it has been painted green so maybe under the paint it says something.


----------



## madsammer (Nov 21, 2008)

Dont know, I got lost in all that cable


----------



## Reich (Dec 7, 2006)

*Don't know....*

but, with all that cable,,, I think it belongs on a sail boat...


----------



## FULL-BORE (Nov 29, 2003)

Wow!


----------



## TWO SWITCHBACKS (Jan 5, 2006)

looks like bear


----------



## CHPro (May 21, 2002)

A lot of that "cable" is actually shadows of the actual cable against the lighter wall, though there is still quite a bit on that bow . Don't know what model/manufacturer though.

>>------->


----------



## skip5515 (May 30, 2007)

lhok_ said:


> I was given this bow a few years ago, and was wondering if anyone knows what make it is? I was told that it is a early Darton but I am not sure, I can find no markings on it, and it has been painted green so maybe under the paint it says something.


I believe it is a Ridige compound.


----------



## reignman (Aug 6, 2006)

It looks like an early Herter's bow. Very few of them around.


----------



## dwalk (Dec 2, 2004)

maybe an early oneida eagle...


----------



## antlrcolectr (Jan 4, 2007)

That looks like the one that was given to me that I didn't know what it was.

I think it's a Bear though.


----------



## Bowdon (Aug 17, 2004)

Looks like a Herters. The handle doesn't look right but, every thing else looks like it. All the cables made them sound like some one slammed the barn door door when it went off. I seen two of them when they came out.


----------



## DMONTI (Aug 7, 2006)

lhok_ said:


> I was given this bow a few years ago, and was wondering if anyone knows what make it is? I was told that it is a early Darton but I am not sure, I can find no markings on it, and it has been painted green so maybe under the paint it says something.


It was made by Darton for Robin Hood Archery Co. I believe we sold a few of them back in the middle 1970s.


----------



## FallingCrows (Sep 24, 2007)

Looks like a Harp


----------



## DetLieut (Mar 4, 2006)

Originally Posted by lhok_ 
I was given this bow a few years ago, and was wondering if anyone knows what make it is? I was told that it is a early Darton but I am not sure, I can find no markings on it, and it has been painted green so maybe under the paint it says something. 




It was made by Darton for Robin Hood Archery Co. I believe we sold a few of them back in the middle 1970s. 


Would that be the Robin Hood Archery company from Montclair N.J.? Many of day I went there by bus from Paterson to get my archery gear.


----------

